# my first go at a planted tank



## fishy skater (Oct 3, 2012)

So after lurking on this forum for a while gathering as much info as I could I thought I should finally post some pictures. This is what all the wonderful info I found has led to.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

is that a tall tank? what a nice tight scape with that wood placement! love the creeping hydrocotyles and that red lotus (?)!


----------



## fishy skater (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. The tank is a 20 gallon extra tall so it has the dimensions of 2 10 gallon tanks stacked on top of each other. It is red tiger lotus left corner.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice scape. You've done a really good job of making full use of the 20g tall's small footprint.

Everything appears to be growing well. Are you adding CO2 or excel along with nutrients?


----------



## fishy skater (Oct 3, 2012)

I am using flourish once a week and diy co2. I found it to be a real challenge to scape this tank with its small foot print and large depth.


----------

